# can zoloft make you more emotional?



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

so i've been taking zoloft (50mg) for something like 3-4 weeks for social anxiety and depression. before i first started taking it i was very anxious about the side effects, but thankfully they were no where near as bad as anticipated. i had a little nausea the first few days, and it makes me really sensitive to caffeine. but i'm feeling all around happier and my anxiety level is slowly going down.

i'm having one weird side effect though that wasn't anticipated, i'm a lot more sensitive, or emotional. at the end of my first week on zoloft, i started bawling my eyes out, _for more than an hour_, over how a piece of art made me feel (lol). the next week i started bawling again over _kanye west's mom_ (i was reading his wikipedia article, and again, lol), it goes on and on. i've turned into a bleeding heart! so i'm crying a lot more now, but somehow i'm actually feeling a lot better than i used to.

i looked up if other people had similar symptoms to me, but all i found was people complaining that they were _less_ emotional, which is strange. so i just wanted to know, does anyone else have these symptoms or the same experience? is this something i should talk to my doctor about?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

roxslide said:


> so i've been taking zoloft (50mg) for something like 3-4 weeks for social anxiety and depression. before i first started taking it i was very anxious about the side effects, but thankfully they were no where near as bad as anticipated. i had a little nausea the first few days, and it makes me really sensitive to caffeine. but i'm feeling all around happier and my anxiety level is slowly going down.
> 
> i'm having one weird side effect though that wasn't anticipated, i'm a lot more sensitive, or emotional. at the end of my first week on zoloft, i started bawling my eyes out, _for more than an hour_, over how a piece of art made me feel (lol). the next week i started bawling again over _kanye west's mom_ (i was reading his wikipedia article, and again, lol), it goes on and on. i've turned into a bleeding heart! so i'm crying a lot more now, but somehow i'm actually feeling a lot better than i used to.
> 
> i looked up if other people had similar symptoms to me, but all i found was people complaining that they were _less_ emotional, which is strange. so i just wanted to know, does anyone else have these symptoms or the same experience? is this something i should talk to my doctor about?


I agree with you. I'm a guy and like two weeks ago my (3rd-4th week on zoloft) I felt more emotional. I admit I bawled my eye out one night but it was over my family and fighting with them. But I usually get mad and walk away from it.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

I experience increased emotional intensity from zoloft as well. This is in major contrast with all other SSRI's. There is definitely something different about it. More dopamine or norepinephrene action or something.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

zoloft was meh. to many side efx.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Zoloft has made me feel like I'm going even more crazy, and I've been on it almost 2 months. Also gave me intense alcohol cravings (all SSRI's do for some reason)... I'm about to get off this for obvious reasons.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

WTF??

Im on 200mg of zoloft. Been 3 months

I have lost all ability to feel emotion at all. The only thing i can feel is guilt and physical pleasure.

Zoloft has turned me into...a sexually frustrated zombie who feels like hes living in the matrix.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

roxslide said:


> so i've been taking zoloft (50mg) for something like 3-4 weeks for social anxiety and depression. before i first started taking it i was very anxious about the side effects, but thankfully they were no where near as bad as anticipated. i had a little nausea the first few days, and it makes me really sensitive to caffeine. but i'm feeling all around happier and my anxiety level is slowly going down.
> 
> i'm having one weird side effect though that wasn't anticipated, i'm a lot more sensitive, or emotional. at the end of my first week on zoloft, i started bawling my eyes out, _for more than an hour_, over how a piece of art made me feel (lol). the next week i started bawling again over _kanye west's mom_ (i was reading his wikipedia article, and again, lol), it goes on and on. i've turned into a bleeding heart! so i'm crying a lot more now, but somehow i'm actually feeling a lot better than i used to.
> 
> i looked up if other people had similar symptoms to me, but all i found was people complaining that they were _less_ emotional, which is strange. so i just wanted to know, does anyone else have these symptoms or the same experience? is this something i should talk to my doctor about?


it must be the dopaminergic side of Zoloft. Do you think that being more emotional does interfere with the antidepressant efficacy of Zoloft?
I take Cymbalta and I never cry...and never laugh.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> WTF??
> who feels like hes living in the matrix.


that's interesting. what do you mean?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wish i could cry
I have depression but I never cry on/off meds
Do you feel better after you cry ?


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Zoloft made me socially mute for about 3 days after the second time i started it
It also made me intensely depersonalized. I mean to the point where i didn't know who i was, apart from my name. It also made my soldier numb after 50mg+ and i guess once it kicked in i was pretty anhedonic.
And zoloft is what i would think would have the best effect on me..


----------

